# Still can`t bring myself.....



## speccy1 (8 Apr 2016)

To re-join.....................

Up until a year or so ago I was a regular with my club, part of the committee too and full on with all that was happening. My riding was of a good standard too.

Due to things getting heavy I decided to cut all ties as it was taking over my life. I was still paying my membership because I might have fancied a Sunday ride, and I like to support local clubs, even though I may not participate.

Now I`m stuck, every Sunday morning I`m thinking "oh billy no mates here on my own and dipped out again", then I make my promises to turn up on the Sunday ride, and when the time comes I`d rather have a few extra hours in bed.

What the hell do I do?? It`s starting to play on my mind. I know that if I just manage to crack one club ride I`d be fine, I just can`t bring myself to do it.......

What do I do peoples? Write the whole thing off and give up, or make the effort and try one ride??


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2016)

You won't know unless you try it!


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2016)

Join a freewheeling ride that starts at ten, stops to admire the views and spends an hour in a pub for lunch. Much more attractive than getting up at the crack of dawn to ride quickly looking mainly at someone's back tyre IMO.


----------



## speccy1 (8 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Join a freewheeling ride that starts at ten, stops to admire the views and spends an hour in a pub for lunch. Much more attractive than getting up at the crack of dawn to ride quickly looking mainly at someone's back tyre IMO.


That`s exactly what it is, get up stupid early and stare at somebody`s back wheel. When I used to do it I always started feeling like crap, by by the end of the ride I was on top of the wolrd - couldn`t get enough and was buzzing. I find it so bloody difficult now, but would love to be a part of the group again. What to do??


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)




----------



## speccy1 (8 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


>


Sums it up!!


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2016)

Do they do other rides besides the single Sunday club run?

In the club I'm a member of they now do an A and B Sunday rides, the B-ride being more social. There's also 2+ Saturday rides, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday ones.

I'm rarely at the Sunday club runs; only 2-3 a year. Instead I'll do Saturday ones plus the odd mid-week rides. That's fine with me as I can't commit to Sundays.

It reads as if you need something other than the typical Sunday club run ...


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2016)

Just do it.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2016)

What is stupid o'clock? I would not like the other alternative listed with the pub stop bit.


----------



## Tiny01 (9 Apr 2016)

screenman said:


> What is stupid o'clock? I would not like the other alternative listed with the pub stop bit.



No me neither , get up & get out @speccy1 you know you really really want to ! 

Just enjoy the ride & no getting involved with the committee & the running of the club like taking a back seat though you may find that hard at first but if you don't try it you won't know


----------



## gaz71 (9 Apr 2016)

Go for it.I"d love to go cycling with others rather than go out on my own all the time.


----------



## Venod (9 Apr 2016)

Go, but remember you don't have to go every week, use it to your own advantage, you joined to enhance your cycling, you wasn't conscripted.


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2016)

screenman said:


> What is stupid o'clock? I would not like the other alternative listed with the pub stop bit.


Would not? So that's condemning something without trying it?


----------



## snorri (9 Apr 2016)

You don't _have _ to go cycling with a crowd every Sunday, so why do it if you lack enthusiasm? There are other hobbies and interests out there.
I had a work colleague who changed his hobbies every few years. At one point he was involved in sub-aqua diving, had all the gear read all the books dived regularly then it all stopped quite suddenly and he was studying meteorology leading to sitting for a a private pilot licence which he eventually achieved before going on to something completely different.
During these years I had been heavily involved in a sailing club, racing, committees, etc.. and often wonder if I should have tried changing interests rather than sticking with the same hobby. Although it is satisfying to have knowledge and experience in certain fields, the learning curve flattens out after a period and perhaps it is time then to move on.


----------



## screenman (9 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Would not? So that's condemning something without trying it?



You are kidding me, I have done hundreds of such rides in the past.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (25 Apr 2016)

I have been riding now for 5 years and have never joined a club, although I have thought about it a number of times.

One of the problems for me, is that I find I riding in the mornings far harder and less enjoyable than if I rider later in the day. I do appreciate that the clubs near to where I work, do go out for evening rides in the week, but because of my job I cannot always be available to make these, which is why I have never joined. However, I do think that this year I will take the plunge and join one of the local clubs, but I do not see me making many of the Sunday club rides, but where possible, I will go on the evening rides during the week.


----------



## mjr (25 Apr 2016)

Boyfrom64 said:


> I do appreciate that the clubs near to where I work, do go out for evening rides in the week, but because of my job I cannot always be available to make these, which is why I have never joined. However, I do think that this year I will take the plunge and join one of the local clubs, but I do not see me making many of the Sunday club rides, but where possible, I will go on the evening rides during the week.


Yeah, very very few clubs expect you to be there for every ride. Go when you can. Don't when you can't. It's still good.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2016)

I have not been on a listed club run for 10 years, I have been on a lot of rides with fellow club mates though.


----------



## adamangler (29 Apr 2016)

Ive been riding 3 years. But im back to being a noob. I ride for a few months then get bored and stop for a few months. Thats just how i am with hobbies, theres no point trying to fight it just go with the flow if i dont want to go cycling and want to go fishing then ill just go fishing and vice versa


----------



## adamangler (1 May 2016)

Also i have just joined a club for the first time this week, although i am not going out with them till next week. Hopefully this will be the motivation to ride for years to come.

I much prefer riding in the morning, especially on a sunday, i get up 7am, quick coffee and straight out.. at the moment im doing about 40 miles, trying to increase that slightly every week, usually home before 10 am which means im on the road when they are the most quiet as shops generally dont open whilst 10 and it means i still have the rest of the day left to chill out or do other things, or keep the missus happy. I would find it more difficult to go out later after ive been busy i probably couldnt be bothered later in the day.


----------



## speccy1 (2 May 2016)

Still haven`t been been able to find the enthusiasm to get out on a Sunday, I guess that`s telling me all I need to know really - I don`t want to be tied. I`m up early every day for work and out on the bike for 7am, why should I have to get up at 6.30 on a Sunday just for a bike ride?? If it was a bit later maybe I`d be more interested, but I`ve got to say it now - I can`t be arsed


----------



## adamangler (3 May 2016)

You don't have to get up early that's just my preference as I can have a lie in when I want (self employed). You could ride in the afternoon. But if you can't be arsed you can't be arsed just forget about it until the feeling comes back.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (7 May 2016)

@speccy1 like you I am up early in the week for work and do not want to do the same on a Saturday or Sunday morning. However, I have found going out for an early evening ride to be good. You find the roads are quite quiet on a Sunday.


----------



## adamangler (7 May 2016)

Suppose it depends how much sleep you need. I find 8 hours is plenty. Bed at 11pm up at 7 Sunday morning, back changed and eaten by 11am. Rest of day left to do whatever.


----------



## mjr (9 May 2016)

adamangler said:


> Bed at 11pm up at 7 Sunday morning, back changed and eaten by 11am. Rest of day left to do whatever.


Suppose it depends on what you want from a ride. 4 hours including getting ready, getting to the start, returning from the finish, changing and eating sounds like the ride must be short and/or not go anywhere interesting enough to stop and look at things. Meanwhile I was up at 8 on Saturday, leisurely breakfast, 10am start 5 miles away, 40ish mile ride in wellies with plenty of stops to collect money and look at stuff, lunch and return, pick up some shopping on the way back in. Sunday left for doing whatever


----------



## e-rider (10 May 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Still haven`t been been able to find the enthusiasm to get out on a Sunday, I guess that`s telling me all I need to know really - I don`t want to be tied. I`m up early every day for work and out on the bike for 7am, why should I have to get up at 6.30 on a Sunday just for a bike ride?? If it was a bit later maybe I`d be more interested, but I`ve got to say it now - I can`t be arsed


joining a club committee is often the biggest mistake to make. Turning up to a club ride with no responsibility whenever you feel like it makes it very enjoyable, however once you get involved in club politics and all the nonsense that exists n most clubs combined with leading rides that people don't seem to appreciate it can all quickly turn sour.
If you do start riding with them again, resist any temptation to become more involved again - keep it simple and keep a healthy distance - just enjoy the rides and leave it at that.


----------



## speccy1 (10 May 2016)

e-rider said:


> joining a club committee is often the biggest mistake to make. Turning up to a club ride with no responsibility whenever you feel like it makes it very enjoyable, however once you get involved in club politics and all the nonsense that exists n most clubs combined with leading rides that people don't seem to appreciate it can all quickly turn sour.
> If you do start riding with them again, resist any temptation to become more involved again - keep it simple and keep a healthy distance - just enjoy the rides and leave it at that.


I think you have hit the nail on the head, getting involved with the politics of the club was my demise. I cycled with them for 4 years and had a whale of a time, got involved with the committee and then 6 months later it was all over......


----------



## e-rider (10 May 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I think you have hit the nail on the head, getting involved with the politics of the club was my demise. I cycled with them for 4 years and had a whale of a time, got involved with the committee and then 6 months later it was all over......


yes and now you know about the politics, the nonsense, and the idiots on the committee it will be hard to show your face again after leaving, or at least in your own mind - the reality is that many people will probably be very happy to see you out again so go and give it another shot


----------



## mjr (11 May 2016)

Why do so many clubs seem to struggle with politics? What are the typical fault lines?


----------



## e-rider (12 May 2016)

mjray said:


> Why do so many clubs seem to struggle with politics? What are the typical fault lines?


club kit design
club ride starting times
distance/speed of club rides
helmet/no helmet policy
ride leaders feeling unappreciated/disrespected
how to spend club funds
but most of all, the biggest problem is that you have a large(ish) group of people that wouldn't normally be friends or like each other, spending time together on Sunday mornings - some are rich, some are poor, some are company directors others are unemployed, some vote for UKIP, some vote GREEN - of course they are not going to get on just because they all like cycling!!!


----------



## Ciar (12 May 2016)

mjray said:


> Join a freewheeling ride that starts at ten, stops to admire the views and spends an hour in a pub for lunch. Much more attractive than getting up at the crack of dawn to ride quickly looking mainly at someone's back tyre IMO.



This sounds perfect, not that i ride road unless commuting but if i wanted that push i would just pop along and enjoy it!

i myself have had the same problem as you, weekends i love to get out in the forest and ride the MTB it's far and above my favourite time on a bike, but due to being busy and friends not being around it's been crap. In 2014 we did tons of riding 2015 awful, 2016 i shall make sure i get out, mostly as i have a new bike and she needs her maiden voyage


----------



## speccy1 (12 May 2016)

e-rider said:


> club kit design
> club ride starting times
> distance/speed of club rides
> helmet/no helmet policy
> ...


That`s not far from the truth, and don`t even mention the top two

Never, ever being listened to at meetings with ideas etc was a big problem I had, so I used to go along, say nothing, simmer, record all of the main points on paper, and leave. No point me saying much as it always fell on deaf ears, so threw my hand in.....................


----------

